# Live on a Boat?



## yacht or not (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey everybody, I just arrived in Abu Dhabi today for work...I have a lot of questions about getting my life setup in the UAE, but i'll keep it to one subject for now; Boats. 

I have been trying to figure out the best option for accommodations and came up with the idea of living on a boat a few weeks ago. I'm really liking this option and haven't come up with a reason why I should abandon the idea yet. So, if there's any boaters / sailers out there i'm looking for some insight into some of the difficulties with purchasing a boat to live on in the UAE. I'd be looking in the 32ft to 40ft range and likely get a berth at either Yas or Al Bandar since i'll be working on the other side of the airport somewhere in the desert.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I believe there was a thread a couple of weeks ago on the subject.

If I recall correctly, you won't be able to live on a boat as it was a condition of marina access, ownership or berthing that you already had somewhere else to live in Dubai.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You haven't experienced an UAE summer yet, have you?

I can't imagine it's any fun to live on a boat during the summer, even if the cabin is air conditioned. The heat and glare would be downright uncomfortable and you'd probably get cabin fever very quickly. 




yacht or not said:


> Hey everybody, I just arrived in Abu Dhabi today for work...I have a lot of questions about getting my life setup in the UAE, but i'll keep it to one subject for now; Boats.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out the best option for accommodations and came up with the idea of living on a boat a few weeks ago. I'm really liking this option and haven't come up with a reason why I should abandon the idea yet. So, if there's any boaters / sailers out there i'm looking for some insight into some of the difficulties with purchasing a boat to live on in the UAE. I'd be looking in the 32ft to 40ft range and likely get a berth at either Yas or Al Bandar since i'll be working on the other side of the airport somewhere in the desert.


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

All said and done. 
I like how you think


----------

